# Brush Bandit 200+



## SDiver40 (May 30, 2010)

I'm considering getting a used chipper for clean up. I dont run a business, just wanting something for when I cut firewood mostly. I ran across a brush bandit 200+ today for sale. Going to call about it tomorrow for year and price info. It looks to be an older model and the clock is showing 81500 hrs on it. Assuming it runs and operates good, what price would you ( guess ) it would sale for? How expensive would the knives be for it? I'll try to add a pic if I can remember how.
ANY suggestions good or bad would be helpful
Thanks Tom


http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss354/sdiver40/2010-05-30135109.jpg


http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss354/sdiver40/2010-05-30135116.jpg

http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss354/sdiver40/2010-05-30135244.jpg


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

81500? Really? Is that possible? I would think every weld would be about to bust. That seems like a lot.


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

Wow! I just saw the pic of the hour meter. Let me see if I have this right: that's over 81 thousand hours!!?? 
The thing looks kinda in good shape, I would imagine pretty much everything has been replaced. Its sort of a bigger chipper and if everything is working it should be a good unit. What motor? Wow! Say it with me: 81 THOUSAND hours. Anybody else have that kind of hours on a machine?

A set of new knives could run 250 to 300, other than that, like I said, everything was probably replaced. The paint looks original but I really don't know. I would ask for a demo, have a cold start and let it run for a good ammount of time. I would offer to pay for the fuel. What motor?


----------



## SDiver40 (May 30, 2010)

I dont know about the hrs, If you look at the last picture you can see the clock. BUT it is reading about 700 rpm just setting there. So no clue at this time about hrs


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

I'd also check it over real good for frame rot. How old is it? Is the pintle ring worn?


----------



## SDiver40 (May 30, 2010)

Pintle looked pretty good. Won't know price or age until I talk with them. Hate to call them on Sunday but may later this evening. Didn't notice any frame rot but didn't crawl under it with a white shirt on


----------



## Tree Pig (May 30, 2010)

hour meter has to be fooked up, 81000 would be like 24 hrs a day for 9 years straight.


----------



## SDiver40 (May 30, 2010)

Well I did try to call and find out some info. Got a recording from a pallet company. I'm guessing it might have been used to grind up old pallets? Will have to wait until Tuesday to find out now. There was a set of knives in the tool box and they were nicked and chipped up bad. Maybe nails?


----------



## Treetom (May 30, 2010)

Here's a pic of my '92 200+ chipping up a maple. It handles limbs like this and bigger with no problem. Make sure the guvner is working right. If it is adjusted properly you should have no trouble chipping a 25' limb @ 5"-6"+ diameter. Mine has a 300 Ford 6 cyl gas engine, around 80 horse. Very solid machine. I buy my knives at Zenith Cutter. Talk with Cheryl, she's a good lady. They also resharpen.


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

SDiver40 said:


> Well I did try to call and find out some info. Got a recording from a pallet company. I'm guessing it might have been used to grind up old pallets? Will have to wait until Tuesday to find out now. There was a set of knives in the tool box and they were nicked and chipped up bad. Maybe nails?



Pallet company? Yikes!


----------



## brushbandit (May 30, 2010)

It has new feed wheel motors and new disc bearings.


----------



## SDiver40 (May 30, 2010)

brushbandit said:


> It has new feed wheel motors and new disc bearings.



OK i'm guessing you know a little about this chipper? I know I couldnt tell that from looking at a picture! But then I dont know much about them anyway

Treeman
All I can tell you right now is, it is a 6 cyl. engine. I didnt pull the panel off and mess with anything.


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 1, 2010)

buying a chipper from a pallet company is a pretty scary thing. PASS.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

If you're just doing some clean up from firewood I think you're looking at way too much chipper, but that also depends on the engine. My 200+ has the 110 horse cummins and noms the helloutta wood. You said a 6 cyl though, so it's probably a 300 ford like tom's.


----------



## SDiver40 (Jun 2, 2010)

Blakes your right, it is more chipper than I need at this time. But I'm sort of planning ahead in case my current job goes south and ends. I would rather invest in something too big than have to do it all over again later. 
Between the price and what I think it was used for, I'm going to pass this one up. 
Thanks to everyone for your help and insight.
Tom


----------

